# Welches Netzwerk ist am bestern für.



## Titan (18. Sep 2007)

Hi an alle 

also ich habe ein 2D Rundenbasierendes Rollenspiel gemacht. Jetzt wollte ich die Charraktere von verschiedenen PC's also übers I.Net oder LAN kämpfen lassen. Es gibt eine "Kampf" Methode die alle werte berechnet und eine Klasse "Spieler" wo alle werte der Spieler sind.

Ich müste jetzt sozusagen die "SAVE-Datei" des anderen auf meinen pc laden, oder ein "spieler-objekt" von ihm.

Was wäre dazu am besten geeignet, oder hat jemand schonmal sowas in der Art bzw ein Tutorial dazu?

Danke im vorraus.  :wink:


----------



## Angel4585 (18. Sep 2007)

Du könntest das Objekt in einen Stream packen und rüberschicken, weis zwar nich wie das geht, aber da kann dir sicher jemand helfen


----------



## Michael... (18. Sep 2007)

In der FAQ gibt's ein Beispiel zur Netzwerkprogrammierung:
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033
In Deinem Fall könnte man dann zum Lesen einen ObjectInputStream und zum Schreiben einen ObjectInputStream nehmen.


----------

